# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  We are coming BACK to Treasure Beach

## Jim-Donna

Tedron and his old bike

Vulture sunning in the morning

another sunset


And I'm bringing my brother and his wife with us~~

----------


## Schuttzie

Good for you!  Great pictures~  I hope you have a wonderful time with your brother and SIL, bless!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thank-you Schuttzie~

----------


## limeex2

Oh my how I miss TB. Have a wonderful, memory filled trip. Trip report?

----------


## Rumghoul

Have a wonderful time!

----------


## johng

Jim-Donna,

Yes Treasure Beach is Irie. First visited in 1980 and it hasn't grown too too much since due to controlled planning. Also great place if you are into Deep Sea Fishing!!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Johng.......Did you go deep sea fishing??

----------


## JitterBug

the only thing i don't like in treasure beach is the black sand.

have a blast . . .

----------


## Jim-Donna

I hear ya on the black sand it is SO FINE it gets into the material of your swimsuits. I made the mistake of wearing a white one. Brought back a gray suite. LOL Next time i'm swimming nude~~ LOL

----------


## johng

Jim-Donna,

I went out with Talla and his brother. I was shooting video and still photos for their advertising purposes. The photo above in my earlier post was the catch from a 3 hour trip, leaving at about 7:00am. Kory South at Sunset Resort and Villas does the trip arrangements for guests but it was Talla's boat I went on. Having gone Deep Sea Fishing in Jamaica as well as South Florida I would have to say the probability of catching fish with Talla is very high, lot's of fun!!!!! Roots style!!!!

----------

